
Ask HN: Usable laptop touchpads – Are we there yet? - vsakos
For years Apple was the only one who could make usable touchpads.<p>Now, in 2016, is there a laptop with a touchpad comparable to the MacBook touchpads? I&#x27;m not asking for force touch and other stuff like that, just plain usability, smooth multitouch gestures etc.
======
CyberFonic
Agreed Apple touchpads have the best feel and responsiveness.

You can always buy a Magic Trackpad - they connect via Bluetooth so they are
not too inconvenient.

Wacom pen & touch pads are almost as good. I use one when I'm running Gimp -
it's great to have different responses to the pen and to touch.

I have yet to find a notebook which is even close to Apple's touchpad quality.

------
theWold
If you are doing coding or other non-design work, I would highly recommend
learning how to do everything on your computer without touching your mouse.
It's a whole new world when your fingers never leave the keyboard and you can
still do anything you want.

But if you really want a trackpad, yep, nothing beats an Apple Touchpad. (or
at least what I have used / seen)

------
toyg
I have a top-end Dell from last year and, well, it's not "there".

